# How do you pronounce Orijen?



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi all, this is not very important but I just want to say it right. Is the "i" long or short?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It is pronounced like origin. When I first was looking for it I called it Ore-eye-gin and the person at the pet store corrected me.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineIt is pronounced like origin. When I first was looking for it I called it Ore-eye-gin and the person at the pet store corrected me.


Me too!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## gerberianshepsky (Mar 20, 2009)

hahah I wonder why I never thought of pronouncing it like that. I always said it with a Spanish mind. J sounds like a H. Ori-hen


----------

